# How many litters is OK for a guinea pig in a year?



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I popped to the vets today to pick up my baby boys medication, while I was waiting chatting to my mate, a women came out and placed a cage in front of me with a guinea pig & 4 babies, all black, they were sOooo cute!! So I was ahhh ing over them lol! :aureola:

My mate does a bit of resucing for rabbits that have been overbred/dumped/etc, so she starts looking at them, the mum was in raelly poor condition, and the lady came over and my mate said 'how old are they?' lady '4days' me 'oh my god so cute!!' my mate 'was it a planned mating?' lady 'no way it was a accident'!  us: bit silent, lady again 'its her 3rd this year I feel SO gulity she is in such bad condfition but you cant tell boys n girls apaprt so I try and keep them apart but it doesnt work!!!' 

me: 'why the hell dont u neuter her!!' ?? :mad2: lady 'you cant neuter guinea pigs' :scared: vet nurse 'urm of course you can neuter guinea pigs' lady 'oh right' 

then I get called in!! I couldnt beleive it, the vet was like rolling his eyes after we went in as mum was in really bad condtion aswell  felt so bad for her. certainly now day and age people know that 3 pregnancys (come on!) aint 'accidents' and u can neuter them?? 

p.s. now ive seen them I really like them! are they good with cats n dogs? and make nice pets? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that poor poor piggy, piggys are so so easy to sex, you can sex them from birth! 
i would honestly say no more then 2 litters a year for a piggy max  

if it were me i would have offered to sex them all for her and done what i could to get a fair few out


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

UGGHHHH! Is she for real? Does this woman know anything? Why does she own a guinea pig if she doesn't know such basic things? :mad2: 
rant over....


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

poor piggy, i too would say a maximum of 2 is safe. although if she knew how to sex them properly it wouldnt happen in the first place. 

theres no need to spay a female piggy (unless for life threatening health reasons), its so stressfull and painful for their tiny bodies. so much easier to keep them in same sex groups/pairs! :mad2:


----------

